# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Markat tuaja të preferuara...ju pëlqen t'i përzgjidhni ato?

## Fiori

Kuptohet shijet tona mund te jene shume te larta, por jo gjithmone mund te blejme ate cfare pelqejme...cilat dyqane dhe firma preferoni dhe perballoni zakonisht per veshjet tuaja?!!

Preferencat e mia po i jap nje dite tjeter  :buzeqeshje:  ...

----------


## Arrogante

Te dashur padoganista.. sa te padoganshem jeni ne mode?
Sa shpenzoni per ta ndjekur ate?
Cila eshte veshja, parfumi,etc qe ju pelqejne me shume?
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pretty Devil

ah sa teme e bukur-te lumte per idene....

un per vehte jam e obssesed me moden, me rrobat, canta, kepuce, make up, accessories, perfumes..... etj etj ca te dush ti! mami ma ban bene sa here-sepse harxhoj tan ato pak lek qe fitoj shopping (un jam studente full time, e nuk me takon me punu shum)

tani qe kam me shku ne shkoder per 3 jave, mezi pres te dal hopping.jam tu munu me kursy ca leke, dhe do me ble gjithe ato gjana te reja qe kane dal.  para 5 mins po me thoshte nj koleg, "u have changed your outfit everyday" e un i thash "it's called woman and fashion-we love each-other"

rrobat e preferume per momenti - pantallonat tre-cerekshe, me lidhse, kepuce pink/yellow, dhe noj cute top, sigurisht a lovely summery bag and sun glasses

perfumes - kam provu kam shumeee, momentalisht LaCoste, it's lovely, por kam edhe Angel, Gucci Rush.....

ika se fola shum por per kshu gjanash flas tan diten une hhaha

----------


## Once upon a tim

Une kam shpenzuar shum lek ne rroba me pelqen te vishem shum, dhe vishem shum serioz, sme pelqen te vishem sportive dhe sme pelqejn shum rrobat sportive, rrobat sportive i vesh vetem kur shkoj ne gym :buzeqeshje:   tani ne kto momente skam veshuar asigjo jam laskuriq sepse sa jam cuar nga gjumi  :buzeqeshje: ))))) lol

----------


## Arrogante

Une ti Prit sjam  moderne fare !
xhinse  nje beluze portive mundesish mos te me duken forma se  nuk i kam shume qejf. :shkelje syri: 
Kepucet i kam fiksim mundesish ti kem te gjitha llojet nuk kenaqem nga ajo ane.
Parfum nivea se eshte me e lira(kam edhe nje Jadore po ate e perdor me raste :shkelje syri:  ) lol
fustane, fundurina  svesh kurre  :buzeqeshje: 
manikyret dhe thonjte e gjata si  honeps dot (i kam trasheguar  qe nga koha e xhaxhit keto cilesi  :perqeshje: 
lol
Kaq  per sot se neser do sjelle mode  te re :shkelje syri:

----------


## Once upon a tim

o prety devil, e ndjekjekje moden mire ashtu sic asht per tu ndjek, por une ty kurre ste kam pare me at lloj veshje sepse shumica e femrave shqiptare ketu ne angli svishen dhe shum ashtu sepse dihet ma ne shqiptaret shum fanatik e tj, por ne shqiperi o zot si e ndjekin moden femrat ste shef syni gja ma te bukur se femrat shqiptare qe jetojn ne shqiperi e sidomos ne Tirane, durrese etj.

----------


## Sheqerka

ckemi !!!
Arrogante,teme shume e lezetshme kjo..;-)
Qe thua ti,une qe kur kam ikur nga shqiperia nuk i kam vene shume rendesi rrobave,edhe pse me pelqen te vishem bukur,me pelqen ajo qe eshte klasike,qe duket bukur,thjesht dhe komode.Ndoshta kjo vjen pasi keta europianet,vishen pa piken e shijes,dhe "bukur" vetem ne kohe provimesh apo ku ta di une cfare...keshtu qe nese do te vishesha ne nje menyre tjeter,nga ajo sportive,do te bija ne sy me km te tera larg..duke dashur te evitoj kete gje,vishem edhe une sportive.Ndonjehere ndihem mire nen veshjen e ketij lloji,por do te kisha dashur te ndihesha edhe njehere sikurse ne tirane,ku ashtu sic thote "once upon a tim" (te cilin e pershendes shume) vajzat mbahem goxha,dhe me pelqen kjo gje,pasi tregon nje pjese te personalitetit tuaj,dhe shijeve te cdo femre apo mashkulli.
Mendoj se kur te shkoj ne tirane,do te ndihem me mire dhe do te vishem ashtu si dua vete...o zot,sepse tirana eshte dashuria ime me e madhe mbase ??? ;-)
Ju perqafoj...

P.S Dhe mbahuni goca e cuna (edhe pse nuk keni nevoje t'ja u them une),sepse ne jemi rrace e bukur...

----------


## archangel_dz

mua me pelqen te vishem si adami dhe te gjitha femrat te vishen si eva.para se te binin ne mekat.se mbas mekatit u revolucionua moda.

----------


## ELMI

Sa per mua here e ndjeku here jo varet si te jem ne mood...
Zakonisht veshi me shume xhinse dhe bluza me bark jashte i kam fiksim...me pelqejne kepucet me taka..dhe urrej cantat smund ti duroj me vete....
per parfuma perdori disa prej tyre po me shume me pelqen Escape...& Curve
Ka raste qe edhe dal krejt sportive...me tuta dhe atlete.

----------


## Pretty Devil

> _Postuar më parë nga Once upon a tim_ 
> *o prety devil, e ndjekjekje moden mire ashtu sic asht per tu ndjek, por une ty kurre ste kam pare me at lloj veshje sepse shumica e femrave shqiptare ketu ne angli svishen dhe shum ashtu sepse dihet ma ne shqiptaret shum fanatik e tj, por ne shqiperi o zot si e ndjekin moden femrat ste shef syni gja ma te bukur se femrat shqiptare qe jetojn ne shqiperi e sidomos ne Tirane, durrese etj.*


Once upon a tim ti nuk me ke pa mu ndonjehere as me ate veshjen qe kam pershkru une, as m ndonje tjeter, sepse ti nuk me njef.... por edhe ne londer, un me shoqet e mira mbahemi e vishena bukur .... pamvaresisht qe shumica e femrave shqiptare vishen si mos me keq.... nejse, shpresoj qe ne fanatizmi, sidomos ne te veshur te jete zhdukur tashme.....

----------


## ELMI

> _Postuar më parë nga Pretty Devil_ 
> *Once upon a tim ti nuk me ke pa mu ndonjehere as me ate veshjen qe kam pershkru une, as m ndonje tjeter, sepse ti nuk me njef.... por edhe ne londer, un me shoqet e mira mbahemi e vishena bukur .... pamvaresisht qe shumica e femrave shqiptare vishen si mos me keq.... nejse, shpresoj qe ne fanatizmi, sidomos ne te veshur te jete zhdukur tashme.....*


Zemra jeme me difto ti nje here qe sje veshe bukur??Perzoten gjithmone je veshe nice....me mire se une se di kerkush qe te ka njofte nga afer.....
by the way..thnx per telefonaten dje po skam kene ne shpi..tash po te marr une....Love u...(mos u habit nga Nicku i ri qe kam se ashtu eshte puna.. :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## Once upon a tim

> _Postuar më parë nga Pretty Devil_ 
> *Once upon a tim ti nuk me ke pa mu ndonjehere as me ate veshjen qe kam pershkru une, as m ndonje tjeter, sepse ti nuk me njef.... por edhe ne londer, un me shoqet e mira mbahemi e vishena bukur .... pamvaresisht qe shumica e femrave shqiptare vishen si mos me keq.... nejse, shpresoj qe ne fanatizmi, sidomos ne te veshur te jete zhdukur tashme.....*


Se shpjegova mire me fal esht e vertet qe kurre ste kam pare, ishte gabimi ime, Do kisha shum deshire me u pa ty ene shoqeve tuja ne qofte se jan shqiptare se si visheni se ktu ne forum behen krejta top modele, por se di se si jan ne realitet po smi pane kto sy te eger qe kam  :buzeqeshje: ) por meqense se je shkodrane jam shum i sigurte qe vishesh ashtu sikur thua dhe shum syxy :buzeqeshje:   Sheqerka je goce Tirone moj zmer si do qe te vishesh akoma me e bukur del :buzeqeshje: 

u pershendes deni.

----------


## Pretty Devil

once me vjen keq nese mesazhi jem te la ate lloj  pershtypje, por un du me u tregu si modele sepse nuk jam e atille... thjesht moden e kam shum qef dhe me pelqen te vishem bukur, kuptohet duke iu pershtatur ambjentit dhe rastit.

----------


## Once upon a tim

Pretty Devil, edhe mua me behet qefi qe jeni modeste dhe ndjehem shum i lumtur kur shikoj nje femer qe din te vishet sepse veshja esht nje gje shum me rendesi ne njeri dhe ne bukuri, apo jo?

----------


## Pretty Devil

> _Postuar më parë nga Pike_Loti_ 
> *Zemra jeme me difto ti nje here qe sje veshe bukur??Perzoten gjithmone je veshe nice....me mire se une se di kerkush qe te ka njofte nga afer.....
> by the way..thnx per telefonaten dje po skam kene ne shpi..tash po te marr une....Love u...(mos u habit nga Nicku i ri qe kam se ashtu eshte puna..)*


ah maj moter tkishin mujte me na pa gjysa e ityne njerezve qi hijne itu, neve te dyja para 4 vjetesh ne pjace e parruce, e kishin me dit ca asht me u vesh bukur.... nejse......... 

p.s. moter mka marre malli maj e poshten, ku ke hup ti??? nejse, u gzova qi tgjeta edhe nji her. un i marova tana provimet dhe 15dit nisem per shkoder ihaaaaa. sot asht dita e funt tek kjo puna ktu, kshtu mos u ban merak nese nuk me see around

me tel kur tkesh munsi.....te puthi forttttttttttt

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Vallai per placka e prish lekun shume. Moden nuk e ndjek kame moden time pesonale. Kurse per parfum perdor JOOP Homme!

----------


## Mona

Parfumi me terheqes qe di deri me sot eshte Giorgio Armani per burrat, vdes fare, it is really a turn on.
Rrobat e mia te preferuara te mia jane trecerekshe dhe te shkurtra.

----------


## Ambasadori

persa i perket veshjes une mundohem te vishem bukur se jom pak sederli dhe nuk me pelqen snobizmi kurse per sa i perket parfumeve une perdor STR8 light jo se eshte me i miri por kom rone rehat me kete se me pelqen dhe ma pelqejne :shkelje syri:

----------


## leonora

Une jam tip personi qe vesh Abercrombie& Fitch. Me pelqen shume si firme, megjithese eshte shume e shtrenjte. Aman eshte fantastike.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Petro Nini Luar... mmmmmmmm... dreq! Joop eshte nje nga me te preferuarat te mijat! Ma ke gjetur ate... *vendin e bute* si e themi ne ketu  :buzeqeshje: 

Une kam dashur te behesha stiliste (fashion designer) rrobash... por eshte pune e veshtire sepse ose do besh shume leke, ose s'do besh aspak! Po e nderroj degen  :i ngrysur:  

Rrobat i kam mani! Nuk me pelqen te tregoj lekure (sado trup te bukur te kem)... ndihem e zhveshur ose kam frike se me duket sikur njerezit me shohin perbrenda shpirtit ose mendjes sime. LoL! Nuk e di pse. Me duket se s'me pelqen intimacy (intim).

Gjerat qe blej tani jane: cizmet, pantallona te ulta (me presin barkun po ti blej ndryshe), bluzet e vecanta, funde/fustane (duhet te vijne te gjunjet), sandale me taka... dhe te gjitha me ngjyra te celeta se kam shume te erreta.

Per parfume kam 10-11 parfume te ndryshme. Ca jane burrash ("Navy", per shembull, por i ve uje sepse eshte tepe i forte) e te tjerat jane grash ("Forget me not" ose "mary kay" stuff), por me te preferuarat jane nje qe vjen ere trendafili ("Emily, the Strange") e nje vaniljesh ("Vanilla Fields"). Me qetesojne nervat keto te dyja... sidomos "Vanilla Fields".

Para 1 muaji isha ne nje darke formale dhe njeri nga djemte kishte vene Joop. Oh my God... sa larg duhet ti rrija!!! Aq shume me pelqente parfumi. Kur po pozonim per fotot, ai u ul te kembet e mia dhe o Zot... duhet te rrija pa levizur. Me duket se e kapen nje foto kur une po e shikoja me bishtin e syrit. LoL! Tani do iki te blej Joop, se ma kujtoi Petro. Bye bye!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

